# Chocolate Pithivier



## Ishbel (Nov 24, 2005)

Takes about half an hour to prepare -  the filling requires chilling for about 2 hour - and the pithivier takes about half an hour to cook

This is a pudding for chocoholics.  It's very rich and should be served warm with vanilla ice cream.

500g puff pastry

Filling
125 ml milk
3 egg yolks
55g caster sugar
15g flour
2 drops vanilla extract
85g unsalted butter
85g caster sugar
2 eggs, beaten
85g ground almonds
85g dark chocolate (min 70% cocoa solids, ie the good stuff!) finely chopped
35g cocoa powder

To finish
1 egg, beaten 
icing sugar

Make sure the puff pastry is refrigerated to be chilled before using.
Scald the milk.  Mix together the egg yolks sugar and flour.  Gradually add the milk and pour into a saucepan.  Return to the heat, stirring until the mixture thickens.  Add the vanilla extract and set aside.

Cream the butter, add the sugar and beat until light and fluffy.  Add the beaten eggs gradually, beating well between each addition.  Add the ground almonds, chocolate and cocoa powder.

Add the still warm, thickened mmilk.  Mix well and place in the freezer until very cold (not frozen!)

Roll out half the puff pastry adn cut out an 11 inch circle with a sharp knife.  Roll out the remaining pastry slightly thicker than the first round and cut out a 10 inch circle.  Place the smaller circle on a baking shet.  Mould the filling in the centre, leaving a 1 inch border and brush the border with beaten egg.  Set the second circle on top and press the edges together firmly.

Scallop the edge with back of a knife.  Brush with beaten egg and score the top with curves, so the pastry looks like flower petals, being careful not to score so deeply as to cut through the pastry.  

Bake in the oven for 30 to 35 minutes until firm and brown.

Dust with icing sugar, and then place under a hot grill (?broiler) or use a culinary blowtorch to caramelise the icing sugar.

Recipe from Leith's Cookery School, London.


----------

